# Amphetamine from P2P (phenyl-2-propanone)



## Sweswe (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi which route can be recommended for larger scale, around 1 L (P2P) To amphetamine?

All i can find is Amphetamine can be obtained in a 30% yield in a one-step synthesis by refluxing phenylacetone in ethanol with ammonia, aluminium grit, and a small quantity of mercuric chloride. And this synthesis is only for 40 g, 0.3 mole Phenylacetone (P2P)

IM loking for something more like 1000g P2P scale,

Someone have the route for this? 

/Thanks


----------



## cokemuffin

leuckart wallach reaction:should get a yield of somewhere in the 70%

reductive amination: 

ra katalytic hydrogenation


----------



## cokemuffin

cokemuffin said:


> leuckart wallach reaction:should get a yield of somewhere in the 70%
> 
> reductive amination:
> 
> ra katalytic hydrogenation



cokemuffin70% leuckart wallach reaction should get a yield of somewhere in the 70%

reductive amination: differs in the specific catalyst and the operating pressure starting from a 30% yield up to a +90% yield
30% aluminium mercury
katalytic hydrogenations: have to be under anhydous conditions and an external source of hydrogen gas
52% low pressure platiniumoxide
86% low pressure raney nickel
90% high pressure raney nickel
95% high pressure raney nickel and ammoniumacetate (95% yield came from 2,5-dimethoxyphenylacetone instead of phenylacetone, no infos were given about p2p but the results shouldn't be bad)


----------



## Never to sleep

cokemuffin said:


> 70% leuckart wallach reaction should get a yield of somewhere in the 70%
> 
> reductive amination: differs in the specific catalyst and the operating pressure starting from a 30% yield up to a +90% yield
> 30% aluminium mercury
> ...



cokemuffinWhat are your sources for the 95% Raney nickel and ammonium acetate reaction or any of the high yielding methods in that matter? I mean it sounds almost too good to be true. I'd like to try it.


----------



## cokemuffin

Never to sleep said:


> What are your sources for the 95% Raney nickel and ammonium acetate reaction or any of the high yielding methods in that matter? I mean it sounds almost too good to be true. I'd like to try it.



Never to sleepFrom the rhodium archives, but like i said the 95% yield came from 2,5-dimethoxyphenylacetone so there is actually no evidence on phenylacetone.


----------



## Never to sleep

cokemuffin said:


> From the rhodium archives, but like i said the 95% yield came from 2,5-dimethoxyphenylacetone so there is actually no evidence on phenylacetone.



cokemuffinCool, thanks for sharing. I'll look into it!


----------



## cokemuffin

Never to sleep said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing. I'll look into it!



Never to sleepNo problem and if you want i can share more stuff like that, got a folder with over 300 files.


----------



## T0R

Rhodium: Drug Chemistry Archive


----------

